# Consider your puppy breed very very carefully



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Germans Shepherds are not for everyone. Even for many people who already have them. 

They shed twice as much, cost twice as much to keep in good health, take twice as much exercise and 4X as much training to not end up with a biting crazed disaster, as you have been told or lead to believe.

Perhaps you should consider a Belgian Malinois, a smaller, lower drive, easier to manage breed.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope no one takes this seriously 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Germans Shepherds are not for everyone. Even for many people who already have them.
> 
> They shed twice as much, cost twice as much to keep in good health, take twice as much exercise and 4X as much training to not end up with a biting crazed disaster, as you have been told or lead to believe.
> 
> Perhaps you should consider a Belgian Malinois, a smaller, lower drive, easier to manage breed.


Well .. if they shed less then ... 😜


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

AKD said:


> Well .. if they shed less then ... 😜


Well the answer is quite simple... get a shepa-poo! Shepadoodle? Poo-Shep? They don’t shed at all!


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> Well the answer is quite simple... get a shepa-poo! Shepadoodle? Poo-Shep? They don’t shed at all!


I kid .. I kid


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

And they call Border Collies crazy...!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Germans Shepherds are not for everyone. Even for many people who already have them.
> 
> They shed twice as much, cost twice as much to keep in good health, take twice as much exercise and 4X as much training to not end up with a biting crazed disaster, as you have been told or lead to believe.
> 
> Perhaps you should consider a Belgian Malinois, a smaller, lower drive, easier to manage breed.


ROTFLOL


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Will they fit in a stroller?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Elke would not even look at the screen preferring to lounge on the floor beside me. Why jump any higher than the couch?


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Is it bad that I am actually considering a Malinois or a second GSD because I need more dog activity in my life and my puppy just wants to nap? 😂


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Lexie’s mom said:


> And they call Border Collies crazy...!


They're a whole other sub level of crazy. I have a friend with 3 females and a BC/GSD cross. 
Border Collies would drive me nuts unless I had livestock; they have a dozen goats and a donkey at least. A friend of my son's has the fattest Border Collie I have ever seen and does nothing with it except over feed it. The dog is a train wreck.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

dogma13 said:


> Will they fit in a stroller?


They put YOU in the stroller


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a show line BC, 6y.o, she is a very well behaved dog.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

violetmd said:


> Is it bad that I am actually considering a Malinois or a second GSD because I need more dog activity in my life and my puppy just wants to nap? 😂


Look out, Violet might just be a late bloomer!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> They put YOU in the stroller
> View attachment 568939


Ha!Perfect!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

violetmd said:


> Is it bad that I am actually considering a Malinois or a second GSD because I need more dog activity in my life and my puppy just wants to nap? 😂


I'll trade your Wendelin girl Millie for my Wendelin Jamie. She is the energizer bunny ! How did you get the chilled out one ???? Shoulda known better than to name her after the Bionic Woman.lol


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

This thread made a stressful afternoon so much less stressful


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> I'll trade your Wendelin girl Millie for my Wendelin Jamie. She is the energizer bunny ! How did you get the chilled out one ???? Shoulda known better than to name her after the Bionic Woman.lol


Hahaha, could be because Millie's dam Tinka is untitled but Jamie's dam Hakova is a superstar IPO3. 😂


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

violetmd said:


> Is it bad that I am actually considering a Malinois or a second GSD because I need more dog activity in my life and my puppy just wants to nap? 😂


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here ya go violet


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> Here ya go violet
> View attachment 568940


LOOOOOOOL


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

cagal said:


> This thread made a stressful afternoon so much less stressful


I do something positive around here every couple of months


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm still searching for a teacup white bread Shepadoodle !


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Pytheis said:


> Well the answer is quite simple... get a shepa-poo!


"Shepa-poo" sounds like what I scoop off of my yard every day to deposit into the waste can! With three dogs, I feel like I've got PLENTY of Shepa-poo. 😄


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The dogs in the video look like they are on speed. Lol! They are awesome to watch they must be so fun to train. I don’t think I can keep those dogs busy enough they are gorgeous though.


----------



## RonC (Aug 30, 2020)

You guys are scaring me... We're scheduled to pick up our pup at the end of March.

I've been told it's the absolute worst breed of dog to pick for a family's first time. I've told the kids and my wife a thousand times about how hard this is going to be and how much work it's going to take, but dang it if they aren't still gung-ho about it - and about getting a GSD (and the DDR at that).

I'm trying to prepare myself (I've been reading books, and posting on this site for a couple of months, and elsewhere), but I know there's going to be a lot of stuff you just learn as you go... Gotta prepare as much as you can ... and then hope for the best, I guess.

I've been told I should memorize Leerburg - but dang that seems daunting. I will take training classes with a local, recommended trainer. That much is a given.

(I was raised on a farm and have been around dogs my whole life - mostly Collies, but one albino GSD when I was toddler. However, my mom was always the primary dog caretaker. I've spent the 2nd half of my life as a suburban tech nerd with no pets. Very different from the 1st half...)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I personally don't think that a GSD is the very best choice as a first dog for a family but many people have done it. I just don't think a lot of people are prepared for the sheer amount of exercise and training that this breeds optimally needs to turn into the dog that everyone dreams they're getting.

But relax, there are many worse breeds you could have set your heart on and you're doing the right thing by reading and researching all you can! These aren't dogs that you can just walk twice a day, teach them to sit and voila. Luckily, there are also no better breeds when we do our jobs right.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

And getting the entire family on board is a big part of it


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@RonC it's a parody thread. Just having a little fun


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

WNGD said:


> Germans Shepherds are not for everyone. Even for many people who already have them.
> 
> They shed twice as much, cost twice as much to keep in good health, take twice as much exercise and 4X as much training to not end up with a biting crazed disaster, as you have been told or lead to believe.
> 
> Perhaps you should consider a Belgian Malinois, a smaller, lower drive, easier to manage breed.


We picked up our girl at exactly 8 weeks old. Here two week later I am starting to heal up from the first several days. We have had betas and older pups (11 to 13 weeks) in the past 20 years so this velociraptor is a little terror for me. But we are bonding and she is starting to calm down and cuddle while she chews her toys to pieces instead of me.


----------

